# How do you make a Dark Angels Fallen army.



## Cards344 (Jun 16, 2008)

A friend of mine told me that the Primarch of the Dark Angels was actually going to side with who ever won the Heresy War and was actually neutral doring the whole thing.

I got to thinking how it would be fun to play Fallen Dark Angels that are trying to get to Terra to tell the lords of terra about this and to give a reason to destroy the Dark Angels and rebuild them to their former glory.

The Questions is I am not sure how to make the army. I would like Cypher to be in it, but I cant find rules for him anymore and I want the army to be loyalist marines.


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

The Primarch was never planning on that, but the Dark Angels actually split during the heresy when their second in command turned to Chaos. Cypher, alas, no longer exists (unless they put him in the 5th ed rulebook). So, the primarch was never bad, it was the second in command (the primarch's brother!).


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Both wrong. Luther, the second in command, was not Lion El Johnson's brother, as that would make him a Primarch too. He was simply made second in command, and during the Crusades and Horus Heresy was left on Caliban to recruit and train new members for the Chapter.

As you may or may not know, the Fallen are not actually chaos marines, nor tainted by Chaos at all (debatable). They are simply other marines (of which there are very few left) that are being hunted by the DA because they are trying to redeem themselves from what happened during the Horus Heresy (half their chapter turned against the other half [caliban vs Lion's fleet]).

It is highly unlikely (and very un-fluffy) to make a fallen army, as they are normally found as sole marines, and on rare occurences as a small group (4-5). However if you wanted to make them Heresy era Marines, you could pose them as the Caliban marines DURING the Heresy.


----------



## Grand Master Belial (Jun 4, 2008)

Cards344 said:


> The Questions is I am not sure how to make the army. I would like Cypher to be in it, but I cant find rules for him anymore and I want the army to be loyalist marines.


I have built a Fallen Army so I guess I should chime in. 

I patterned mine on the 13th Company in that I have a mixture of Chaos and Loyal armor. This allows me to play the army as Chaos Marines or Dark Angel or Space Marines.

The background fluff is based on Cypher and the 13th Black Crusade. Cypher was moving a bit as the Voice of the Emperor which gave his special ability to call the Fallen time to work. As a result, several bands of Fallen were formed but if Cypher's mysterious benefactor whisks him away. The Warband would remain and a leader among them would take over command. Be it Chaos or Loyal.

I tried to keep weapons to those common to both sides so no new cool toys. The only vehicles I use are bikes and a lone Dreadnought (Based on the Deathwing story) as I treat Fallen as Guerilla fighters that are constantly on the move. Though they will loot equipment and armor as needed (So I may field a single squad of Scouts or Terminators)

I tried to keep the list below 750 pts. As there would not be that many Fallen in one place. Though if GW brings back the Lost and the Damned list. Then the sky is the limit as the Fallen can lead any number of regular men. I have some IG that I can have as a second force if needed.

On the Chaos side, I keep out the Daemons and run them Undivided. I've dabbled with the idea of having them be a part of a WH/DH lists of a Radical Inquisitor, but I haven't gone beyond that. It is feasible to run them as Black Templars since they would be very familiar with Crusade style fighting.

Basically, Fallen can use a variety of Codexes on both sides of the spectrum. The only real restrictions is that from the background. Small numbers, unfamiliar with modern gear 
(scattered through time and space), depth of the fall, on the run and unsupported.

Hope this helps even though it is a bit disorganized.


----------

